
Does a narcissism epidemic exist in modern western societies? - maximveksler
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5783345/
======
hello_1234
I wonder if narcissism and individualism are also linked to higher suicide
rates.

~~~
czbond
Possibly; however, aren't the depression rates in Russia pretty high as well?
I, being a very independent American, feel that high rates of individualism
are a good thing and provide inner power to continue when situations become
difficult.

~~~
smt88
I think Russia has extremely high rates of alcoholism, seasonal depression
must also be an issue.

I just don't think you can learn much by comparing Russia with western Europe
and North America. There are too many radically different variables.

------
justboxing
Yes, and Instagram is at the forefront of perpetuating this...[1]

Source: [https://lendedu.com/blog/millennials-instagram-
narcissistic-...](https://lendedu.com/blog/millennials-instagram-narcissistic-
social-media-platform/)

See the chart comparing narcissism on various social platforms.... The 'Gram
is waaay ahead.

~~~
natecavanaugh
I tend to agree whole heartedly, but at the same time, IG seems, IMO, to feel
a lot less toxic than Twitter. It's a small sample set, and perhaps not really
indicative of much besides my personal feeds, but IG definitely has a lot more
self promotion, but my Twitter feed comes off far more as a place for people
to air their quick take criticisms and gripes.

Shallow "hey look at me posts" don't bother me as much as just a lot of
generally, even if mildly, negative thoughts and observations.

Admittedly, I've long had a very strained and irritated relationship with my
Twitter feed, even if I still enjoy the people I follow personally. I just get
a much more negative feeling when using Twitter. Just could be me though.

------
lr4444lr
I'm sorry, but I can't take such a study seriously when it's using data
collected from East Germany pre fall of Communism, when it had one of if not
the most intrusive surveillance societies in human history. There's simply too
great a possibility that the fear of study participants would have altered
their responses to avoid reprisal.

To a lesser extent, I'd cast a skeptical glance on this kind of data any
society with collectivist pressures until presented with a very high standard
of evidence that the participants were convincingly guaranteed their responses
were untraceably dissociated from their regular lives.

~~~
nisa
Did you read the abstract? They conducted an online survey and asked where the
participants where coming from. They collected the data a few months ago.

Besides that you seem to have no idea how society actually worked in Eastern
Germany - trust to medical personel was actually pretty high and health care
was good. STEM subjects were hard science and also medicine education was
good. Not sure about psychiatry but western countries did lobotomy until the
80ies...

So I guess if they would have screened in the GDR for that, the data might be
accurate enough - but you didn't bother to read the abstract.

Stasi worked different - they didn't bother with regular folks but were
focussed on dissidents (wearing blue jeans and having long hair was often
enough, through) and people in power positions or with connections outside of
GDR were targeted.

Reprisal was not like in North Korea where you end up in the gulag (stuff like
that happend, I just want to clarify not excuse them) - it was a much more
nuanced system - you don't get the flat or job an stuff like this.

People planning for or announcing public discontent with system got often
harsh treatment but everday folks could speak open as long as you didn't
articulate discontent with the system - even that was allowed to a certain
degree.

------
Ghonorea
Edgyyy

